# Teriyaki Beef and Vegetables...With Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Jul 23, 2002)

TERIYAKI BEEF AND VEGETABLES 

Serves: 4 
Source: "Light and Easy Diabetes Cuisine" by Betty Marks 

- 1 pound beef top round steak 
- 2-1/2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce 
- 1 tablespoon sesame oil 
- 2 tablespoons arrowroot 
- 1 tablespoon peanut oil 
- 1 red bell pepper, cut in 1-inch pieces 
- 1 green bell pepper, cut in 1-inch pieces 
- 6 green onions, chopped 

DIRECTIONS 

Cut steak into thin strips across grain. Mix together the soy 
sauce, sesame oil and arrowroot; marinate meat in mixture 
20 minutes. In a large non-stick skillet or wok, heat peanut 
oil. Add bell peppers and green onions and stir-fry 3 to 4 
minutes. Remove from skillet and keep warm. Stir-fry beef 
slices 2 to 3 minutes. Combine all ingredients in skillet and 
stir-fry until hot. 

Nutritional Information Per Serving: Calories: 250, Cholesterol: 69 mg, Carbohydrate: 5 g, Protein: 25 g, Sodium: 431 mg, Fat: 14 g ++++ Diabetic Exchanges: 2 Meat, 1 Vegetable


----------

